#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  [投票]獸人對你來說是什麼呢

## Wolfy

如題.
獸人對你來說是什麼呢?

選項很難設計..

所以請盡量選一個最接近你想法的.

如果全部都跟你的想法差很多的話.

可以的話補充一下自己覺得的吧.

----------


## 幻貓

這個問題對我來說很難決定啊....

剛點進來原本想要在幼狼提供的的選項找答案
原本以為找到了，但是轉念一想

好像沒那麼簡單
獸人對我來說，真是如此嗎？

我憶起當初接觸獸人的第一刻，我思索我找到野性疆界的動機，我回顧我跟校貓談戀愛的原因〈雖然很有可能是一廂情願〉，我想到樂園發生的大大小小事情

但是我竟找不到，獸人對我來說是什麼
我心中時常幻想的貓獸人，對我來說到底是什麼東西？
我的思考過程是這樣的：
它是偶像？不，我只是想感受有尾巴的觸感，況且真要崇拜也只崇拜其可能有愛大自然的精神
它是奇幻藝術？可以算是，獸人絕對是藝術界新的題材，發展的空間還很多，但我只能說它只"屬於"奇幻藝術的一環，也就是說我認為"獸人"對我來說超過"藝術"
它是世界救星？我無法確定，人類之所以腐化是因濫用其發明的東西而腐化〈包括貨幣、股票、武器等〉，那假若有天獸人出現了，會不會因那些東西及權力的誘惑而跟人類一樣做出許多不堪入目的事？難說，畢竟一樣米養百種人〈獸〉
它是我的夢想？也只能說一點點，根據上一點的解釋，我不太能夠找到一個有力的動機說它是夢想〈總不能說我自己喜歡貓尾所以決定發明獸人吧？〉
它是完美的存在？完美的定義是誰來定的？沒一種東西是完美的，任何物種一定都有他的缺陷與不完美
它是外星人？〈笑〉可能吧，我不知道
後來，排除了上述答案，我問我自己一樣的問題

...
...
......
真要說，我只能說牠是代表存在你我內心的"野性與狂放"吧
都有學者說過"每個人心中都住著一個人、一匹馬、一隻鱷魚"的理論，我們心中怎不會再多住進一個獸人？
在現實中，我們都被那個所謂的"良心"〈超我〉給壓抑住了，野性很難去發洩
因此在心中，這股難受慢慢形成了一個獸人的面貌，跟自己一樣，可以行走，可以吃飯睡覺，可以溝通，多就多在"野性的表現"，會在日常一切生活上表現得較人類更為野蠻、狂放
甚至希望這個獸人面貌的自己可以成真，進而真正表現出自己的"野性"

也就是說，我覺得，"獸人"，可以勉強算是第二人格、第二個自己，並希望這個"自己"可以出現在這個世界〈或是取代〉


以上是"我"的想法，可能是我想太多，把題目想太深了
不過票都投了，自然要說明一下自己的想法啦^^
千萬不要被我這長篇大論所影響，請下位投票者選出你內心真正的答案~

----------


## xu430030

獸人是我的夢想嗎？

是的，至少一開始是的。

或者說，是“逃避現實的方式”吧。。。

以“人類”的身份生存在這個世界裏，真的是一件很累的事情。

但是，我們似乎也只能以這種方式生存。。。孤獨地，迷茫地生存著。

獸人這一存在，或許就是爲了打破這種方式而産生的吧。。

既然不屬於人類，自然也就不會再受到“人類世界”規則的限制。。。

在這裏，我們可以改變一切。。。至少是改變自己。

我們或許不能決定自己是怎樣的人，但是卻可以決定自己是怎麽樣的獸人。。。

可以做自己想做的事情，甚至是主宰一切。。。

可以體驗到許多現實中絕對不會存在的感覺。。。。。。

但是，我們仍然是沒有辦法完全脫離現實的，我們仍然生存在這個世界中。

只是，作爲一個獸人生存著，或許會有一些不一樣吧。

“我展開了翅膀，卻忘記了如何飛翔。”(啥？)

PS：寫的好爛。。完全沒有條理的說＝ ＝

----------


## 克萊西恩

我選以上都不是

因為我覺得我不太像人類..
意即我的靈魂就是他們.

----------


## 星夜狼痕

以上都不是

獸人應該算是我的另一種情緒或者是性格之類的
也可以說是另一個我
(謎之聲:你遊戲王看太多嚕= =)

----------


## 宵祀

看到「獸人是外星人」的選項

我笑了，還笑了很久…

不知道為什麼現在還是很想笑…也許這個選項是真的吧…哈哈…


笑完了…


對我來說，獸人只是一種幻想，如此而已…

以上

----------


## 鵺影

想了很久，用夢想來形容會比較貼切吧？！
因為期望著自己有朝一日能成為其中的一份子。

----------


## huxanya

我選獸人是完美的存在,
並不表示我認為獸人真的存在,
無論獸人現在或在未來是否存在,
會常常想到,提起,
她已經是美好的存在.

----------


## 快樂狼人

我投其他

因為獸人當然是用來發洩用的阿!!你可以騎他~玩他...#@!$%!@$

簡單說就是因為我喜歡動物吧~因為動物有很多特質又令人敬佩.加上帥氣的外表.只是如果出現獸人....會思想以後的獸人.會不會漸漸的變的人人類一樣?誰都不知道= =~但我還是喜歡動物^^"

----------


## 雪之龍

我選擇:獸人是我的夢想...
原本想要選擇其他的...
但卻又表達不出想要說的話...
所以只好選獸人是我的夢想...

----------


## Silver．Tain

獸人是完美的存在+1

一直把獸人當成我最敬佩最崇拜的對象

能成為獸人的話就是狼狼我最滿足的了

----------


## 柯魯

獸人是完美的存在！

現實中有太多的不愉快
相較於現實中的事物
獸人實在是好太多了(逃避現實)

就是因為他在現實中不會出現
才覺得它是那麼的完美

----------


## 銀狼洛斯

關於獸人的話是夢想與目標
因為能跟獸聊心事及瞭解人類是多麼的險惡狡猾

----------


## 阿翔

其實本來想選獸人是完美的存在，
但是轉念一想就選了其他。
獸人，
以現代來說根本不存在*（至少我們都沒見過就是了）*，
所以我們不可以知道獸人是不是完美的。
獸人…
對翔來說可以說是翔的朋友。
翔喜歡畫畫和看書，
每次畫獸人或看書時見到獸人，
都覺得有一個獸人在翔身邊，
陪伴著翔，
安慰著翔，
就像是一對好朋友那樣，
所以說，
獸人就算是真的不存在在這個地球，
牠們也永遠是翔的朋友。

----------


## 許狼中將

中將覺得應該是朋友吧！
在這個充斥著利益思想的現實！沒有多少人是可以信任的！
人們都戴上了偽裝的面具！並且無情冷漠！
因此與其信任人！不如相信一個你假設的完美獸人！
在中將面對困難、低潮、茫然、徬徨無助時！總覺得他經常陪在中將的身邊！或許他無法給中將任何的幫助或答案！但至少在中將最需要人陪的時候他總會陪在中將的身邊！尤其是大戰即將結束的那幾十個日子﹙基測﹚！
…………………………………………………………………………
『題外話」
大戰即將結束的那幾十個日子是中將最難熬的日子！每天漫無目的與敵人展開殘酷的殺戮戰鬥！而當中將負傷、最需要人陪的時候！中將的父母和家人，他們在哪兒？反正中將的存在對他們而言，可有可無！他們一心只想要中將考上一間好一點的高中職！其他的他們才不管呢！他們根本不理解！負傷的時的那一種痛苦！中將負傷時，你們不見就算了！為什麼還要拿我去跟別人比較？好像中將是一無是處的笨蛋一樣！中將的努力他們一點都看不見！反正中將好的你們一眼都不想看！你們會看的永遠是中將不會的！大戰之所以會戰勝！不是因為有家人的鼓勵和支持！而是中將憑著自己的意志和狼道精神的武裝以及狼和獸人一路的陪伴！

----------


## 小劍

在下認為獸人算是自己幻想的朋友吧！
可以再自己失落時安慰自己的存在吧！

----------


## 遠方

我選擇以上都不是，
因為獸人對我來說可以說是...希望。
是幫助獸的希望。

----------


## 連

這個...該怎麽說呢...
首先，
要確定獸人在現實是不存在的
所以我想
獸人應該是我們在幻想中的另外一個自己和夢想的的結合體吧
我們都知道，人類雖然高度進化的結果，但始終還是太脆弱了並不完美
而獸人就很多方面來講都能補完人類所不完美的地方

就如同我們在玩RPG遊戲的時候不自覺的把遊戲中所選的人物變成自己一樣
我所幻想的獸人是我在現實中所缺失的部分
堅強、勇敢、有毅力、強壯...

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

你看到的這一部分的我是光明面的

但是當你真的惹到我，另一面的我就會出現

所以獸人算我的另一面。

----------


## 嵐隱

可能老了後就沒什麼夢想了~^.^(毆

目前對我來說是一種奇幻藝術了~

還有簡單說~

就是 〝愛〞 呀~!!


XD

----------


## 小韋

對我來說...
是一個夢想...
一個不可能存在的夢想
所以只能用藝術表達
大概是這樣吧  :Neutral:  !

----------


## 隱狼

獸人對我說是我的夢想─成為狼人
我可是朝思暮想
也蒐集許多狼人圖片
光用看就粉高興的說
尤其mumu畫的狼人特別帥氣
其中有一隻黑毛的狼人是我所有蒐集中最喜歡的一張

----------


## 拉魯

獸人 對我而言 是伙伴 是同伴 是朋友
應該是這麼說的吧

也不知道為什麼 如果有獸人的存在 我相信獸人會比相信人類多很多

這是小犬的看法=  =||||

----------


## 六希

對六希來說呢??

長很多毛 又有可愛耳朵 還有一直亂動的尾巴

而且還是六希的好朋友

----------


## lan

對我來說.受人只是個虛幻而已.

但是我並不是完全都當他是虛幻

的.因為我相信.她因該存在在這

世上.只是人類到處破壞而讓他們

與世間隔離.有點像桃花園那樣吧!

我聽說過一句話:[只要相信它存在.

她就存在.如果不相信他存在.她就

不存在!] :P

----------


## 光狼

在我的角度來說，獸人處於在一個精神次元的世界裏
但就不存在於我們身處的空間之中，就好比天堂和地獄

有人認為是確實存在的，也有人認為只是狂想
有人將它視成寄托，也會有人將它表現出來

對我來說，獸人是一種魂態。從一出生開始，它們就住在人類心裏某個角落
當它們慢慢醒覺的時候，宿主同一時間就在不知不覺間就愛上了獸。

他們醒覺了之後，就會一直侍在宿主的身邊。
善良的獸人會給予宿主支持、安慰、鼓勵
邪惡的獸人會迷惑宿主的心智，更甚者會強佔宿主的大小腦

宿主死後，他們就會回到只屬於獸人的世界

我想，獸人大概是人類內心深處的一種根性吧？

----------


## Rise

獸人是我的夢想
總覺得能變成獸人你說多好呢 xD (發夢啦你 !?
不過我想獸人應該在另外的一個世界 (你幼不幼稚阿 ?!
如果那個世界真的存在的話呢...寧願結束自己的生命去那個世界去 (神經病啊你 ?!

----------


## 羽翔

以上都不是 (請補充)
獸人
對我來說
是個希望
讓我擁有了夢想
讓我擁有了目標

----------


## 幻影紅虎

其實獸人就是另外一個我
另外的空間完美存在
跟著幾個同類一起去異世界冒險
覺得很好玩
雖然不是很正常
他的確存在
有點像數碼寶貝世界~

----------


## 神影‧班尼傑

獸人對小影來講~~他拯救小影的一切~~沒有獸人~~就沒有今天的小影~~


加上我覺的獸人是我的神.....

----------


## 耳雨杏x源

獸人，對我來說，是存在在幻想中的一種存在。(啥)

因為是幻想，所以只會理想化、完美化、沒有任何缺陷。

所以對我來說，獸人事一種完美無缺的存在。


或是像是"影子朋友""理想中的自己"之類的存在。

牠總是完美的，因為他是以最理想的想法幻想出來的。

----------


## 佛蒙特

其他+1
只是單純的獸加人

畢竟咖哩還是喜歡純獸
不喜歡肌肉啊!!!!!!!
而且
當獸人 遲早會被人類殺掉
或是被當怪物
我要當隻道道地地的狼
和人類奮戰
這才是咖哩的夢想
(欸欸你好像偏離主題囉...)

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

阿沃原本想投偶像，但...
阿沃選擇其他，因為...

偶像？可能算是吧，因為從阿沃踏入獸圈的第一天開始，便開始崇拜狼.龍.虎......各類的獸以及獸人。
奇幻藝術？不，獸人對阿沃來說不是藝術，而是自我 是阿沃的另一面 是阿沃的內心，所以應該不是藝術!
世界救星？如果可以的話就好了呢!(笑)
我的夢想？差不多呢...因為阿沃的夢想就是成為一隻實實在在的狼阿!!
完美的存在？如果太過完美的話，阿沃的心目中可能會覺得很奇怪，畢竟每隻獸都不是十全十美的阿...
外星人？說不定呢!!(笑)


整體來說的話...獸人應該是阿沃內心的一面    一面是純淨而無暇的小狼  一面是奔放而狂野的獸人       所以阿沃選擇其他...

----------


## 藍焰

其他+1
獸人有時是我的幻想，有時又覺得他們是真的存在
要說出獸人對我來說是什麼真的很難，有一種無法言喻的感覺，所以很難回答

說夢想，其實也還好，因為我比較喜歡『獸』並非『獸人』
說是完美的存在，我不覺得，畢竟沒有十全十美的生物，就算他們不是真正存在的
藝術，說藝術我就覺得獸人會被物化
偶像這種東西是不存在我心中的
世界的救星就有點太誇張了
外星人，還說不定真的是呢！(笑

----------


## 路過的狗

獸人是我的夢想

狗狗很希望變成獸人喔

一整個就是帥XD

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

獸人對我來說似乎有很多阿

可以是我的朋友
可以是我的偶像
可以是我的夢想
也可以是結束這黑暗時代的英雄

雖然獸人並不存在於這

但不代表我不相信獸人不存在

----------


## Suntusk

獸人呢

就是我現在這個樣子吧

哈哈

(看著地上的冰中浮現的自己的倒影

沒錯  就是這樣

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

我選以上都不是+1

蒼我覺得獸人是蒼我的朋友，也是另外一個我，

不同性格的另外一個蒼吧XD

----------


## 狂風狼

獸or獸人對我來說，應該是個用來逃避現實生活中種種的壓力，

而在內心自己創造的另一個性格吧！在學校中，可能課業壓力太大

，或是一些壓力，可能自己會跟內心的獸or獸人說個話，這也可以算

是一種幻想，但又有種難以表達的感覺。

如果能成為獸or獸人，當然會去試（如果結果是好的話...），當作夢想

也可以。

----------


## 嵐霖

獸人是我的夢想
如果可以的話
我希望我能把它變成理想
再把它變成不用想就成真了~
這可能需要提及生物科技?
但是這又好似渺茫~
但總有那麼點希望的..
只是總感覺夢想與實際總有那麼點差別..
即使成功也不保證帥氣啊@@

----------


## Veritas

獸人是夢想
更正確應該是理想的
另一個世界的自己吧!
說是對現實不滿
也不見得
該希望是自己喜歡的樣貌吧

----------


## 亞格雷特

唔..好難的問題阿
對我來可以說是代表心靈上的某些部分
另一方面對我而言他有自己的獨立人格
並不是只有單一部分...
總之很難說明白呢!

----------


## 哈凱

獸人真的是我一輩子的夢想了
我真的好想好想
變成獸人喔~

----------


## 火狼

回答這個問題的確有點難回答

不過對我而言獸人是夢想，偶像，我的救星，我完美的存在  :Exclamation:  

其實也有些原因是因為厭倦了人類的生活吧!

或者可以說是逃避現實

的確

當人真的很累

面對無數的壓力(ex:課業壓力【至少現在是如此

但矛盾的是這些壓力大部分是他人對自己的期望

也有少不份來自於自己

為了逃避，所以就把自己當成一隻獸((第二人格??

但這不是全部的原因，至少一半是如此

而另一半就是自己純粹喜歡霸了  :Wink:

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

話說這篇很久之前就看到了...但是一直想不到要如何回應
終於在今天托發燒的福<?我回應了.......
獸人對我來說應該算是夢想吧?!
詳細內容請見下文

這是一個很長很長的故事~

從前從前有一個從小就很喜歡動物(尤其是犬類)的人,他喜歡
的是毛毛的觸感,他時常覺得怎麼自己總是光禿禿的,在國中
畢業那年,因緣際會看了一部動畫狼電影(阿爾法與歐米茄-叢
林有情狼)看完之後,也不知發生甚麼事,在看完之後的每分每秒
都是這部電影的內容與角色(當然還有唱歌那段),之後在接下
來的一整個禮拜,心中都只容的下這部電影,直到~看了一部名
為-狼改變美國的紀錄片,看完之後,很神奇的,我不再只容的
下阿爾法與歐米茄-這部電影,原本強烈的思念已轉變成淡淡的
,於是我開始上網準備找尋更多有關(狼)的相關資訊,因緣際會的
我找到了-狼之樂園,並從此在此落腳,潛水了一陣子,我發現有很
多相同興趣(對獸很有愛)的大家,於是我也開始趨向於想變成狼
(不是獸人,是純野狼)並且希望能夠,以狼的身分重新出生(但是
必須能夠保有原本的記憶),我在想,若是我能保有原本的記憶,
我就能透過(狼)這個身份,作為人類與動物們的溝通橋樑,或許,
就不會有那麼多的動物慘遭殺害.....

然而在我去逛其他網站時,我找到了>http://www.comibook.com/search_resul...search_key=Yes 
這個網站,我點進去看到了很多獸人,此時我才發現,我當初會對
阿爾法與歐米茄這部動畫狼電影所吸引,是因為它有動物的野性
與人類各種特質,所以我開始步向了,獸人這塊領域....我想成為
狼,所以理所當然想要成為狼獸人,並且發現了,當獸人或許能比
純獸更受到保護(就像世界上的各種種族一樣),也更加能互相溝
通(因為體型上很相近)......

說了那麼多,對我來說獸人之所以是(夢)想,是因為能達成的機率
或許比中樂透更小,但是卻是能讓我朝著這方面前進的指標,所以
目前來說,我為了要達到這個夢想,必須先達成(理)想,理想跟夢想
的差別在於,一個只要拼命,終能達成,另一個則是,就算在拼命,會實
現就會實現,不會就不會,所以我的理想是-----練出肌肉來(因為我
想成為肌肉狼獸人(羞),關於這個理想或許我能保持每天訓練不間斷
就能在明天(或今年跨年夜)達成,至於想成為獸人的夢想,只能像
我之前去試了一個,類似塔羅牌(但是其實好像是心裡服導專用的卡)
我心中想著,何時才能變成獸人呢?結果我抽到的是....................
......保持耐心牌,他的解釋是,你的心聲神明已收到,只是還需要經過
一些手續,所以請保持耐心,終將神將會完成你的心願....
此時大家眼睛都痠了八...真的很抱歉,我也沒想到一回應就打那麼多
....

下面有圖圖讓你們養養眼??

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    這張4格圖的右下角那張,我第一眼看到我的心就被擊碎了..害我抱著
抱枕在床上狂滾來滾去>

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼選了夢想，是因為本狼打從開始就如此認為。

本狼年幼時即接觸歷史，且翻閱之典籍繁多；小時候單純是興趣，升上國中後開始與獸界重疊。

國二到國三時進入獸界後，本狼對於世界史上的戰爭、宗教爭辯、污染因為瞭解愈加深入因而逐漸深感絕望，本狼也曾經想要解決，卻苦無頭緒。

進入建中之後，本狼徹底對人類失望了！！！當時聖匾被拆、紀念堂被封的痛苦錐心泣血，其時那群人類猖狂，似乎覺得無所不可為；就在這樣的情況下，本狼首次興起了拋棄人類身份的念頭。本狼的想法是：當獸人可以避免人類過去所犯下的錯誤，在未來獸人取得參政權、並進入國會後；就可以制定法律保障獸人與獸族同胞的權利，也能讓地球更加祥和。在這個世界沒有動物園、也沒有皮草貿易、更沒有自大的人類整天上演毫無意義的荒謬鬧劇。當獸人成為世界各國的領袖的時候，那時的人類會真心悔改祖先所犯下的罪並心甘情願設法彌補。

本狼希冀在有生之年能親眼見證以上情況！！！所以本狼才許願說要活到一千歲。(某狼：想太多。  :wuffer_angryfrown:  )

獸界紀元，快點到來吧！！！本狼正等著呢！！！  :wuf_e_smile:

----------


## 狗熊

嗯`自己已看到這篇有點久了,到現在才回  :Rolling Eyes:  

``````基本自己會選夢想或是朋友;自己有時候在心態會煩悶(`病痛 等)會想找個人來陪,但通常幾乎是找不太到的  ::(:  
有個獸人來陪也是可以  :Cool:  ,雖然無法能幫多少的忙但也好.

自已的身體總是會有一些病痛(牙痛  :Sad:  )蠻羨慕獸人幾乎都不會有這種問題來煩
 :Surprised:  ~

----------


## arthur90841

我的選擇根大多人一樣都是夢想
畢竟再怎麼想成為獸人
還是不大可能的事
對我來說他的含意就是奔放和自由吧

----------


## 小藍龍

夢想+1
那是我的終極目標阿~~~

----------


## 狼の寂

對小狼來說，獸人是咱所選擇的夢想，而咱同樣也知道在現實中要成為獸是不可能的，所以寂想在座的各位應該下輩子都想當一隻獸而不是繼續當一個人吧!    但在那之前，咱會運用這段漫長的時光來接近，關懷獸們，這是寂的理想！

----------


## 上將狼

獸人對我來說是甚麼這個問題有點難回答
不過對我來說獸人大致上就是擬人化的動物

----------

